# safari room



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

our awning is 5.5m on on a 747 but it stops half way over the window .with all the experience you guys have could you tell me if this would cause any complications if we decided to purchase a safari room and what would the best one be price etc seen as we are new motorhomers this was something we overlooked when purchasing .In hindsite we should have got a 6m awning i think. 
many thanks 
kevin & marie


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

That shouldn't be a problem you, just won't be able to open that window. Most safari rooms have an upright that supports it against the van.

Our awning in 5 metres and the safari room goes through the middle of the bedroom window and the garage door, so we will have to open them from the other side. We opted for an Omnistor,not cheap though, as it was too much hassle to adapt our old Fiamma one. It is a nice bit of kit though and very sturdy.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

After I bought my van I noticed a vertical abrasion on one of the windows and wondered what could have caused it, it was not until I fitted the safari room for the first that I found that it lined up with the end of the room.

Charlie


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

kevmc said:


> our awning is 5.5m on on a 747 but it stops half way over the window .with all the experience you guys have could you tell me if this would cause any complications if we decided to purchase a safari room and what would the best one be price etc seen as we are new motorhomers this was something we overlooked when purchasing .In hindsite we should have got a 6m awning i think.
> many thanks
> kevin & marie


Hi

Whoever installed your awning should of took more time and consideration when planning where on the van to put it.Before i go on,is yours the old or the new shape 747?

I`ve got the new one and also have a 5.5 mtr awning,omnistor in fact,and they started mine just approaching half way along the back bedroom window and it finishes about 10" short of the luton window,so well past the lounge window if you follow my drift.  I will probably never use a safari,but if i do I know its not going to impeed the window.

steve


----------



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

its a new one only had it 5 weeks got 600 mile on clock pride and joy .its also my very 1st motorhome never even had a caravan .i just thought in for apenny in for a pound .serriosly though we have bin looking for a couple of year now and when we saw the new model we just new it was for us .i think we went blind with everything else on the forcourt tunnel vision so to speak lol
cheers everyone kevin and marie 
ps hope to bump into you all sometime on our travels


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We had the same problem with ours, I had it moved back by a foot so that it no longer sits across the garage door. I bought the awning off Ebay and had it taylored to fit by a mate who's a sail maker

Bubblehead


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

kevmc said:


> its a new one only had it 5 weeks got 600 mile on clock pride and joy .its also my very 1st motorhome never even had a caravan .i just thought in for apenny in for a pound .serriosly though we have bin looking for a couple of year now and when we saw the new model we just new it was for us .i think we went blind with everything else on the forcourt tunnel vision so to speak lol
> cheers everyone kevin and marie
> ps hope to bump into you all sometime on our travels


Exactly the same as me.looking for a couple of years and my first m/h and wasn`t a tugger beforehand. 

It sure is one hell of a van,and we are over the moon with ours now all the FiART bits and bobs have been ironed out.

steve


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi kevin and marie not trying to influence you in anyway but we bought a safari room for our lunar roadstar 620 and it was one of the worst things we have wasted our money on .. we took it down to spain struggled to put it up got flooded in it and couldnt move for days.once its up thats it unless you like falling out and keep putting it up and down.it was a fiamma and the fittings were useless , they look nice on a showroom floor but on uneven ground they are a ball ache . on our next van ( we sold the safari room on ebay cost us £550 and we got £2oo for it , it was 6 months old ) a rapido 709 we bought a ventura free standing awning which seemed better but we sold van and awning before we got chance to put it up because i wanted my hymer.... depends how much room you want but a porch awning looks good to me ...unless someone knows better...john


----------

